# Whats this?



## sophie69 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure if this will count but maybe someone can tell me.
i had a natural complete m/c(6wks) 26th nov.had a scan after and was all complete. had been bleeding for 3 days prior to the actual m/c though so maybe it can be counted as the 23rd nov i dont know.
well i started doing hpt on 8th dec to see if my hcg levels had gone down or not. my level was at 8800 on 22nd nov.
the test came up positive, and so i have done one daily (9th,10th,11th) on 8th,9th and 10th tests the pos lines were the same color. but on todays (11th) it is darker than the rest and i thought surely it should get lighter after my m/c.
Also we resumed bedtime activities 6 days after m/c, and around a week after we first did i had some brown spotting for 2 and half days.that ended on 7th. is it at all possible that the spotting was implantation bleeding and that i fell pregnant when we first done the deed after m/c. can you ovulate just 6 days after m/c(counting from losing sac not bleeding)?
and if that was the case would my hpt which detects 25miu be accurate and correct?if not any guesses on why its getting darker?
thanks
sophie


----------



## dreamlette (Mar 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss!!

Here's some info I pulled up about ovulation after m/c:

"The average time to return of menses after miscarriage is six weeks. Ovulation can occur before that first menstrual period. It is equally possible that the urine ovulation detection kit is measuring residual hCG (pregnancy hormone) because it will cross-react and give a positive ovulation color change. Most physicians counsel patients to use barrier contraception until the first menstrual period and then attempt pregnancy."
http://www.henryfordhealth.org/11535.cfm

Another site said that the hCG level must drop to 0 before your cycles will resume. It said ovulation is possible within 2-4 weeks of m/c.

Hpt's aren't accurate enough to compare their colour from day to day, although the darkness of the lines is to some degree determined by your level of hCG. So the different colour today wouldn't be treated differently than the lighter colour yesterday. You could tell though by having a quantitative hCG blood test.

HTH
Laura


----------

